# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Insecto en Siurana

## sergi1907

En el camino que lleva a pie de presa de Siurana hemos visto multitud de este insecto del que desconozco su nombre, espero que los que entendéis me ayudéis ya que a los peques les ha resultado muy curioso.















Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sergi el insecto es Graphosoma lineatum, Chinche del Milán y creo que esta sobre un ameo, ammi majus.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Francisco, con vosotros no se deja de aprender.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lo mismo mismo me pasa a mi con ustedes compañeros.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Junto a la presa de Aiguamoix encontré este insecto alado con unos colores muy llamativos. Esta es la única foto aprovechable que le pude sacar.
Aprovechando que hay gente con alto conocimiento en estos temas me gustaría saber su nombre. 
Gracias de antemano.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera el insecto es muy bonito, voy a intentar encontrarlo para no quedarnos en la duda.
Esto de los insecto es un mundo enorme. Como tu sabes estoy la mayoría del tiempo de mi vida en el campo y cada vez me sorprende más, he hecho un descubrimiento que a su vez ya habían descubierto, es sobre un escarabajo en Huelva, bueno ya os lo contaré.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera mira este nombre, polilla cinabrio, tu tiene más referencia que solo con esa foto y me cuentas.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola frfmfrfm, gracias por la aportación pero creo que no es una polilla cinabrio dado que en las fotos que existen Google de dicho bicho se le ve con alas tipo tela mientras que el insecto que yo vi y fotografié tenía las alas como más rígidas tipo queratinosas. 
Además los dibujos de dichas alas eran todos como redondos y aislados y las fotos que veo de la polilla existe una franja larga roja en cada una de las alas.
Gracias de todas formas.

----------


## perdiguera

Buscando por ahí he visto que se asemeja mucho a la _Zygaena trifolii_  

http://ichn.iec.cat/bages/brolles/Im...20trifolii.htm

_La gitana o zigena de cinco puntos (Zygaena trifolii) se caracteriza por su color general violáceo oscuro con 5 puntos rojos en el anverso de cada una de las alas anteriores. Se asemeja mucho a Z.filipendulae, la zigena de 6 puntos, de la que obviamente se diferencia por el número de puntos, y a Z.lavandulae, igualmente con 5 puntos pero menores y rodeados por un círculo negro y que se identifica también por su collar blanco. En la imagen superior la vemos posada sobre la inflorescencia de una escabiosa marítima (Scabiosa atropurpurea). Las orugas se alimentan de plantas de la familia papilionáceas, aunque no en exclusiva del trébol. [fotos Jordi Badia]

La familia zigénidos comprende mariposas con actividad diurna, a pesar de no pertenecer al grupo de mariposas diurnas o ropalóceros. Su particular morfología de alas estrechas que pliegan como un tejado sobre el cuerpo y antenas en forma de porra se diferencia a primera vista de la de los ropalóceros que, en estado de reposo, pliegan las alas en vertical sobre el dorso mostrando su reverso y sus antenas tienen forma de mazo. Las zigenas se caracterizan además por sus colores negro o violáceo iridiscente y rojo escarlata, vivos y contrastados, de aviso aposemático de su toxicidad. _

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera al final mariposa, ahora solo falta encontrarla en estado de oruga, je, je, desde luego es muy bonita y llamativa.
Esperemos ir aprendiendo un poco de este mundo tan enorme.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

